

Entrepreneurs, if you could change one thing about France what would it be? - rvarza
http://techbaguette.com/2012/05/30/entrepreneurs-change-france/

======
bdfh42
I would seek to change the social security payment system and rates. As a
"Libéral professionnel" (I think it was) - when my rate grew to 62% of gross
turnover I closed down my business and re-started as a UK registered company.

Otherwise the seemingly general view that everyone who was not an employee was
automatically "on the fiddle" and anti-France.

Plus it would have been good to find an accountant who did not work for the
government...

